

Looking for co founder for startup in Austin TX - bwa

I’m looking for a co founder for a web startup in Austin TX. I need some body that is very passionate about programming and is good at talking to people. I require that the person lives in or close to Austin and has a job.
======
utnick
Why does the person need a job?

~~~
bwa
Because there is no funding on the beginning. I’m working on the startup every
night after my job for 2-3 hours and on weekends I invest about 8-12 hours. I
think it’s better to have an income while you building every thing up, once
the company makes money then you can quit your job and do it fulltime.

